# 1918 Crown reincarnation



## mike j (May 20, 2017)

This poop eating grim I'm wearing in this photo, taken by Caber dfa242, was replaced by a look of forlornness  & buyer's remorse when I got home from Copake. I started to believe that all the snickerers & sayer's of nay, were right. There were many of them, pretty much everyone I knew there & then some. I consoled myself, somewhat, that the block chain wrapped around the frame could be salvaged for a good part of the purchase price. It is pretty much freed up now. On closer inspection, the frame wasn't that crusty & all the bends, when taken separately, weren't terrible by themselves. I really like this style motorbike, it has a certain elegance. Some smithin', a little welding, bondo, paint, a tank & here we are. Sprung for two bills worth of nickel, which should be done next week. A word on the tank, if any of my bike's look like they'll take a tank, they're getting one, whether they like it or not.


----------



## dfa242 (May 20, 2017)

Wow!!


----------



## Scribble (May 20, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> Wow!!




No kidding !!


----------



## mike j (May 22, 2017)

Starting to come together, 2 spd red band on faux wood grained, grooved metal clads. Thanks to Bikewhorder for originally posting the grooving process & Wayne Adam for giving me some great tips on Faux wood finishes. Waiting patiently for nickel parts.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 22, 2017)

Wow, can't believe that's the same bike.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 22, 2017)

Great Investment for Sure!!!  I Don't Like Pretty Girls, But They're Cool Too!
Super Nice Job!
Rust Rules for Me!


----------



## mike j (May 27, 2017)

Plating done, less than two week turn around. Mara Plating & Polishing, Newark,N.J. they are great, Getting pretty close, this going to be a rider. Have to find a tire to match the rear & unsure as to where I'm going w/ the front hub.


----------



## abe lugo (May 27, 2017)

looking great, I have one of these also, one of my favorite bikes. please keep updating!

I forgot to mention the air pump bracket looks like it holding onto the tree in the background, funny shot.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 28, 2017)

What an awesome job you have done!  I absolutely love the color too!


----------



## Ed Minas (May 29, 2017)

Beautiful job!


----------



## skiptooth (Jun 4, 2017)

wow!!! mike has great talent !! awesome job


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jun 10, 2017)

All together, took it for a little test ride, needs a couple of tweaks, but pretty good all around. Thanks for all of the positive feedback. Stopped by Buddha for approval, he's easy. A lot of Caber's gave me help w/ this one. Working on a rack, in the mean time, taking it for a good ride today.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 19, 2017)

Amazing! good job!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 19, 2017)

mike j said:


> All together, took it for a little test ride, needs a couple of tweaks, but pretty good all around. Thanks for all of the positive feedback. Stopped by Buddha for approval, he's easy. A lot of Caber's gave me help w/ this one. Working on a rack, in the mean time, taking it for a good ride today.
> 
> View attachment 479263



Would have to be one of the most drastic before and afters ever! Beautiful job.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 20, 2017)

mike j said:


> This &#!^ eating grim I'm wearing in this photo, taken by Caber dfa242, was replaced by a look of forlornness  & buyer's remorse when I got home from Copake. I started to believe that all the snickerers & sayer's of nay, were right. There were many of them, pretty much everyone I knew there & then some. I consoled myself, somewhat, that the block chain wrapped around the frame could be salvaged for a good part of the purchase price. It is pretty much freed up now. On closer inspection, the frame wasn't that crusty & all the bends, when taken separately, weren't terrible by themselves. I really like this style motorbike, it has a certain elegance. Some smithin', a little welding, bondo, paint, a tank & here we are. Sprung for two bills worth of nickel, which should be done next week. A word on the tank, if any of my bike's look like they'll take a tank, they're getting one, whether they like it or not.
> 
> View attachment 469010
> 
> ...



Incredible! Great Job Dude.....


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 26, 2017)

Unbelievable transformation


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 27, 2017)

Nicely done, Mr. J !!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2017)

Outstanding job.


----------

